# HD Only Package with junk SD channels



## mw1597 (Jan 13, 2007)

Why does the HD Only Package have so many junk SD channels? One would think that a HD only package would have only HD channels. When I scrolled through my channel guide these mostly junk SD channels show up. Not counting PPV or premium channels, it appears I have more SD channels than HD channels. :nono2: How can that be, I thought this was an HD Only Package?  

Listed below are SD channels appearing in my HD Only Package guide… Other than NASA there isn’t anything there I care to watch. It is a pain to block out all these channels so they don’t show in the guide. I’m curious why no one else is complaining about these junk non HD channels.

104 SRI
127 OXYGN
137 QVC
151 VS.
156 MUSIC
197 DOC
209 MSNBC
211 NOTAX
213 NASA
216 C&T
217 DISH
218 TJC
219 ALIVE
220 SLTV
221 LSHOP
222 HSN
223 SRN
224 SHOP
226 GEMTV
227 JTV
228 SHNBC
229 GEMS
240 INFO
262 ANGEL
264 KTV
265 CCTV9
266 ANGL2
401 GOLF
679 PHNIN
680 PHNIX
681 CCTV4
697 CCENT
708 HUMAN
883 SLTV
884 CCTVE
919 MUSIC
9400 RSRCH
9401 HITN
9403 BYUTV
9404 UWTV
9407 COLRS
9408 STARF
9410 LINK
9411 NAUHS
9412 UVTV
9413 ALMA
9414 V-ME
9415 FSTV
9417 EDUCA


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Some of those are "public service" type channels that any provider is required to give you, and some are "paid to air" channels that pay the provider to carry them (and make visible to everyone).

Not to many people complain about getting TOO MANY channels...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks for publishing that list. I'm still contemplating changing so every detail helps.

I don't know what the Dish bill shows, but the web site calls it "dishHD" But it does then describe it as "The only all high definition programming package....."

We have a thread that headed Dish HD Absolute - The HD Only Package but it's clear from the discussion there that you get the SD feeds for the HD channels that have them, the SD feeds for the premiums even though most have no HD feed, and the shopping channels because they pay Dish to give them to you. Some of the others are regarded as "public interest" broadcasting carried by Dish. I have no idea why you're getting the Oxygen Channel.

Hopefully a moderator will combine this thread with the other one as it is good information.


----------



## joe42 (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for the list. 

Channels like some of those are why they made it where you can set your own guide.


----------



## diospyros (Nov 14, 2005)

I believe the Phoenix channels 678 & 679 are part of the Great Wall package. This is a Chinese language international programming package. Anyway, DISH Network usually has one or two of its international channels on free preview and this week it's Phoenix.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

wow you get the nasa channel w/ the HD package? I'm currently on analog cable, but supposedly that will all change tomorrow. They're supposed to be here between 8-12 to install dishHD. I'm glad to see nasa channel in there. i had dish about 8yrs ago before moving to an area w/ cheap cable and i enjoyed watching that channel.


----------



## gqmagtutgic (Jul 13, 2003)

Push the guide button 2 times and you'll only see the HD channels.

You're making more out of this than needs to be.


----------



## mw1597 (Jan 13, 2007)

phrelin said:


> I don't know what the Dish bill shows, but the web site calls it "dishHD" But it does then describe it as "The only all high definition programming package....."


EXACTLY!
To paraphrase this quote "It depends on what the meaning of the word 'is' is.
It depends on what the meaning of the word 'all' is.


----------



## mw1597 (Jan 13, 2007)

joe42 said:


> Thanks for the list.
> 
> Channels like some of those are why they made it where you can set your own guide.


True, I can setup a Favorite List to exclude these channels. However there are downsides to that approach. Most importantly a Favorite list won't identify when new channels are added. I would have to go through the 'All Sub' List periodically to look for new channels or free views. It works better for me to just block these channels using Channel Locks.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Not all of the channels in that list are junk, as there are a few that could be considered nice to have. (well, to me, but anyways) 264 is that new KTV channel that has childrens programming on it, and it might come in handy if you have kids over! 

And MSNBC is a news channel, but I don't know how it compares to the other two news stations.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

You're supposed to have Versus and The Golf Channel in SD, since you have VS/Golf HD


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

As already noted... the Public "Service" or "Interest" channels are usually required by law... the shopping channels pay Dish for coverage... so these are channels that cost you nothing and typically are available even when the receiver is not activated (but connected to a dish of course)... so I'm not sure where the complaint would be.

My car radio can tune to lots of local stations that I do not like to listen to... so I just don't tune to the stations I don't want to hear!


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

HDMe said:


> As already noted... the Public "Service" or "Interest" channels are usually required by law... the shopping channels pay Dish for coverage... so these are channels that cost you nothing and typically are available even when the receiver is not activated (but connected to a dish of course)... so I'm not sure where the complaint would be.
> 
> My car radio can tune to lots of local stations that I do not like to listen to... so I just don't tune to the stations I don't want to hear!


Exactly, what I did was program the guide for the HD only channels


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for the list. I recently went HD Only and am glad to see that NASA, MSNBC & DOC are free to the user to bad HNN isn't.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

mw1597 said:


> True, I can setup a Favorite List to exclude these channels. However there are downsides to that approach. Most importantly a Favorite list won't identify when new channels are added. I would have to go through the 'All Sub' List periodically to look for new channels or free views. It works better for me to just block these channels using Channel Locks.


If you press the Guide button twice you can pick the All HD option. This will show all HD channels and even new ones will show up automatically. It will not show any SD channels and since you don't care about SD channles you won't be seeing or missing any new ones anyways. Thre is no need to set up a favorites list to see only HD channels.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

whatchel1 said:


> Thanks for the list. I recently went HD Only and am glad to see that NASA, MSNBC & DOC are free to the user to bad HNN isn't.


MSNBC is on free preview, so it will be gone on July 30. Unless the HD version is released by then


----------



## mw1597 (Jan 13, 2007)

HobbyTalk said:


> If you press the Guide button twice you can pick the All HD option. This will show all HD channels and even new ones will show up automatically. It will not show any SD channels and since you don't care about SD channles you won't be seeing or missing any new ones anyways. Thre is no need to set up a favorites list to see only HD channels.


There are two issues with using the "All HD" guide list. 
1) It only displays some of my local channels. It doesn't show any of my OTA sub channels.
2) It displays subscription channels that I don't subscribe to.

I prefer to have one guide listing of all subscribed to HD channels along with my local and local sub channels. I think the only way to do that is to use the Channel Lock feature with the All Sub guide list.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

I made a custom channel list to block what I didn't want to see. It took all of 2 minutes.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

mw1597 said:


> 1) It only displays some of my local channels. It doesn't show any of my OTA sub channels.


Really? It does on mine. I now am looking at the All HD Guide and it is showing

041-00 WOTV - Dish
041-01 WOTV - OTA
041-02 WXSP - OTA

Note: WSXP is not available from Dish

045-01 WLLA
045-02 WLLA
051-01 WGVK
051-02 WGVK
051-03 WGVK
064-01 WLLA
064-02 WLLA
All above are PBS and Dish carries none of them in SD or HD

It does not show my Dish provided local that is not in HD.


----------



## biz (Jul 30, 2004)

One of my holdups for going HD only was the golf channel (which is on AT 250! damn them) So I would get golf channel and the HD VS/golf? I would miss Big Break on the Golf Channel plus some actual golf and was afraid to change. 
(I get the everything pack now and need to cut down expenses, and with both kids leaving in Sept, thats the time to do it) 

I find I watch almost exclusively HD or locals now.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

This just goes to show you that people will complain about anything.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

kal915 said:


> MSNBC is on free preview, so it will be gone on July 30. Unless the HD version is released by then


Thanks for the info. Guess we'll see on 8-1. I watch very little SD. Is the Max for 1 c still available? If so is it only for new customers? When I went to the HD only & keep prems, I didn't ask about the 1 c Max.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

biz said:


> One of my holdups for going HD only was the golf channel (which is on AT 250! damn them) So I would get golf channel and the HD VS/golf? I would miss Big Break on the Golf Channel plus some actual golf and was afraid to change.
> (I get the everything pack now and need to cut down expenses, and with both kids leaving in Sept, thats the time to do it)
> 
> I find I watch almost exclusively HD or locals now.


Yes you will have it, I do


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

mw1597 said:


> There are two issues with using the "All HD" guide list.
> 1) It only displays some of my local channels. It doesn't show any of my OTA sub channels.
> 2) It displays subscription channels that I don't subscribe to.
> 
> I prefer to have one guide listing of all subscribed to HD channels along with my local and local sub channels. I think the only way to do that is to use the Channel Lock feature with the All Sub guide list.


This is simple: Build your own Guide. Include your OTA channels. Name the Guide Whinner. :lol:


----------



## mw1597 (Jan 13, 2007)

smackman said:


> This is simple: Build your own Guide. Include your OTA channels. Name the Guide Whinner. :lol:


I see you had a typo, I think you meant Winner&#8230;  
Back to my original point, the dishHD package is stated to be an "all high definition programming package". Evidently this is not true.


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

biz said:


> One of my holdups for going HD only was the golf channel (which is on AT 250! damn them) So I would get golf channel and the HD VS/golf? I would miss Big Break on the Golf Channel plus some actual golf and was afraid to change.


I read recently that the Golf Channel and Versus will be going full-time HD this fall.


----------

